# A+ exam voucher



## bezumnik (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi
Are all the vouchers for this exam the same price or can I like shop around for it.

I found this link here:
CompTIA A+ Voucher

Is that all I need for my exam?


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Personally I would only buy a voucher from CompTIA directly.

Unless for some reason you've been in a course for it (because courses usually include the voucher). 

Yes, that's what you need to take the exam. You have 12 months from the time of purchase to sit for and pass both exams.

On a side note (this is unrelated to your post), I notice the CompTIA website displays an average salary for A+ certified professionals. They do this for all their certifications. It's bullocks. You will not be earning anywhere even remotely close to what they imply you can expect with just an A+. You'd be very lucky to make even half that salary. I have A+, Network+ and about 2 years experience in a security-related position and I don't make half that. Just something I felt the need to point out just now.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is a safe place to purchase Computer-Based Testing Provider for Certification and Licensure Exams: Pearson VUE


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

This link indicates that "The CompTIA Marketplace is powered by Pearson VUE." In addition, if you go to CompTIA's certification page, the Store link at the top goes directly to comptiastore.com. The WHOIS data seems to check out, so I'd say it is probably safe.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You can buy discount vouchers from CompTIA Vouchers - A+ Certification Exam CompTIA Voucher Test Discount at Prometric / VUE Testing Centers The first page is for north America and Canada whilst the other page is for the UK and europe.


----------



## bezumnik (Apr 6, 2012)

I just realized that one voucher covers one exam only, either 701 or 702 so I actually need two of these! Not cheap at all


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The A+ is a very expensive exam compared to microsoft. You either buy two vouchers or you pay full price thats the choice.

In the UK buying the discount vouchers from gracetech save you are £7 per exam plus you dont pay any VAT so in total it's about £30


----------



## bezumnik (Apr 6, 2012)

ok, found them for $315 at Total Seminars - Best selling books plus practice exams for A+, Network+, and IC3 certification
that's the one mentioned in Mike Meyers book


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Mike Meyers owns Total Seminars, so it's legit.


----------

